

Has FB increased the font size of wall posts? - itsbits

I am able to see only 2-3 posts on screen(1300X800) which is really awefull..
======
millerfung
This is also the thing I realized when I browse google plus, too many features
which gives so little space for us to follow updates!

------
paulbremer
Yes, I noticed this as well. Strage, previous size was fine.

------
iSloth
Yup, noticed about a week ago, looks rubish

